# Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a new item from DriversGear...








"TOUAREG / ROUTAN TENT 
Item #19950 
The unique design of this tent provides the most versatility and flexibility when camping. The Sportz SUV/Mini Van tent has a patented removable sleeve that wraps around the cargo area of your Touareg or Routan, allowing for easy access to storage or as additional sleeping area. Features: 10' x 10' tent, sleeps 6 people, can be used as stand alone tent, Roomy interior with 7' of headroom, equipped with a 6' x 6' rain fly awning, 2 large entrance doors, 3 large no-see-um mesh windows, 2 mesh skylights, lantern holder and gear loft hangs from ceiling. Includes carrying case. Made from 185D, 75D polyester taffeta with 1200mm of PU water-resistant coating. 
This item will ship direct from the mfg. Allow 2 weeks for delivery. MSRP $289.95"


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Good for pumping in some heat from the car or listening to music


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Good for pumping in some heat from the car or listening to music









Good to know, I didn't think of that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Good for pumping in some heat from the car or listening to music










And exhaust Dr. Kevorkian.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Good for pumping in some heat from the car or listening to music









to summarize Tahoe12's and spockcat's posts:
...pumping in some heat in the form of exhaust...


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
to summarize Tahoe12's and spockcat's posts:
...pumping in some heat in the form of exhaust...

I was thinking more of the lines of using the wonderful REST feature so you don't get exhaust. But that is something important to warn people about, as hundreds of people a year die of odorless Co2.


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

You mean CO


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nltomba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nltomba* »_You mean CO

no he meant CO2. They drink too much soda.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
no he meant CO2. They drink too much soda.


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW ([email protected])*

tent is rather nice and will look into getting one. i also have another question for you regarding my 2004 v6 touareg.
a year or so back i had an issue with my hatch lock not engaging correctly. at the time it was under warranty and after several attempts from one of my local dealer to fix it, they eventually ended up replacing the entire latch system, harness, etc.
however, after picking up the vehicle my wife and i both noticed quite a bit of howling wind noise coming from the passenger side roof area near the hatch. i took it back in, but they claimed it was the racks which were mounted in the default joined position in the back. we had previously experience some howling when the racks were separated, but only very minor whistling at times when they were mounted close together and if got them mounted close enough it wasn't an issue either. i eventually gave in and removed the racks at their request which helped a little bit but not entirely.
anyway, a few months ago, i was doing a detail on the car and noticed what appeared to be a missing oval plastic insert above the headliner. it is located at the rear top of the vehicle in the metal raceway that goes along the top of vehicle for airflow. You can see these oval inserts by looking into the raceway exit where the hatch hooks attach when the hatch is open. my driver side has one, but the passenger side does not. i looked at another touareg and it is in both sides as expected. i am now certain that the dealer either damaged the part or removed it and forgot to put it back in when replacing the hatch harness that runs through the roof there.
however, the dealer went out of business early in the year and remote dealers that i have called can not seem to understand what i am talking about. do you know if this part can be ordered or is it just part of the headliner assembly? any help greatly appreciated. i would like to get rid of the howling and hopefully get back to using my racks again.


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW ([email protected]dFlagVW)*

We've had our SUV tent for two years now, and paid $120. I've posted about it a few times. Seem to be reinventing the wheel, at twice the cost. You can also get an inexpensive screen that fits over the sunroof window.
























Here is a link to it on Amazon, though it is usually available on e-Bay as well.
http://www.amazon.com/Texsport...U11SM
Here is a link to an inexpensive screen for the sunroof or a side window--works as advertized.
http://www.magnascreen.com/
Happy camping!


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (mapman)*

Your Touareg looks like its in great condition. Do you not drive it the winter?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (mapman)*

Mapman, Your roof racks are on backwards.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Mapman, Your roof racks are on backwards.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Mapman, Your roof racks are on backwards.

That is the "summer only" position.


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (spockcat)*

It's an old photo---racks are no longer on. I had tried switching them to see if the noise at highway speeds would lessen. It did.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (davidch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidch* »_tent is rather nice and will look into getting one. i also have another question for you regarding my 2004 v6 touareg.
a year or so back i had an issue with my hatch lock not engaging correctly. at the time it was under warranty and after several attempts from one of my local dealer to fix it, they eventually ended up replacing the entire latch system, harness, etc.
however, after picking up the vehicle my wife and i both noticed quite a bit of howling wind noise coming from the passenger side roof area near the hatch. i took it back in, but they claimed it was the racks which were mounted in the default joined position in the back. we had previously experience some howling when the racks were separated, but only very minor whistling at times when they were mounted close together and if got them mounted close enough it wasn't an issue either. i eventually gave in and removed the racks at their request which helped a little bit but not entirely.
anyway, a few months ago, i was doing a detail on the car and noticed what appeared to be a missing oval plastic insert above the headliner. it is located at the rear top of the vehicle in the metal raceway that goes along the top of vehicle for airflow. You can see these oval inserts by looking into the raceway exit where the hatch hooks attach when the hatch is open. my driver side has one, but the passenger side does not. i looked at another touareg and it is in both sides as expected. i am now certain that the dealer either damaged the part or removed it and forgot to put it back in when replacing the hatch harness that runs through the roof there.
however, the dealer went out of business early in the year and remote dealers that i have called can not seem to understand what i am talking about. do you know if this part can be ordered or is it just part of the headliner assembly? any help greatly appreciated. i would like to get rid of the howling and hopefully get back to using my racks again.

So it is at the end of the channel that the racks sit in on the roof itself? Is it possible to take a picture showing the location of both the missing piece and the one that is there?


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
That is the "summer only" position.
















mapman, looks like you'll never live it down...


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW ([email protected])*

Does anyone know if keeping the back hatch open drains the battery to the point of needing a jump (after a night of sleeping)? I noticed that the red light is on when I open the hatch. And I think the HUD noted the back open.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
mapman, looks like you'll never live it down...









Haha I dont think he'll ever live down that post.
Linder


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (Diablonyc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diablonyc2* »_Does anyone know if keeping the back hatch open drains the battery to the point of needing a jump (after a night of sleeping)? I noticed that the red light is on when I open the hatch. And I think the HUD noted the back open. 


I posted earlier somewhere about the hatch being open. The lights will go out if you do the following: Manually push the actual hatch latch lock twice with your thumb (underneath hatch door, at bottom). There are two slightly different parts to push, the second ony visible after the first push. Lights go out the second time. Of course now the gate won't close, either. To return the hatch to normal in the morning or when taking down the tent, use the outside handle on the hatch. Squeeze it as if opening the hatch to reset everything.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (raleys1)*

Tents? Did someone say Touareg & Tent!


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (TigerinColorado)*

Those are too awesome for words.







Unfortunately I can't get one for $120!!


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Mapman, Your roof racks are on backwards.

It's okay--I drive in reverse a lot!


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So it is at the end of the channel that the racks sit in on the roof itself? Is it possible to take a picture showing the location of both the missing piece and the one that is there?

bud, 
thanks for checking on this for me... its about to drive me crazy. it is located on the bottom of metal raceway or shelf that is ~ 2-3 inches below the roofline and, accordingly, below the bottom of the racks. this metal raceway is about 4-6 inches wide and runs down each side. you can only see the plastic black oval shaped insert when you open the hatch and look through the opening where the hatch top hooks are mounted. to see them you will need good daylight or a flashlight. i could not quite get me hand to the insert, but could easily touch it with a long screwdriver. it may be difficult to get a good picture due to it being so dark in the raceway, but will try.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (davidch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidch* »_
bud, 
thanks for checking on this for me... its about to drive me crazy. it is located on the bottom of metal raceway or shelf that is ~ 2-3 inches below the roofline and, accordingly, below the bottom of the racks. this metal raceway is about 4-6 inches wide and runs down each side. you can only see the plastic black oval shaped insert when you open the hatch and look through the opening where the hatch top hooks are mounted. to see them you will need good daylight or a flashlight. i could not quite get me hand to the insert, but could easily touch it with a long screwdriver. it may be difficult to get a good picture due to it being so dark in the raceway, but will try. 


A picture may or may not help, but it will get me to the right area. Then, I can compare to something we have here on the lot to make sure we are talking about the same thing.


----------



## PassitTurbo (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (TigerinColorado)*









Where are their legs?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (PassitTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassitTurbo* »_ 
Where are their legs?

In the extended part of the tent.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (NickM)*

I dont think he will ever!


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (WazzuPassat)*

Who here has slept INSIDE their Touaregs for the night?







That is real dedication


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Who here has slept INSIDE their Touaregs for the night?







That is real dedication

I've driven my Touareg to a hotel where I slept for the night. My wife sometimes falls asleep in the front seat while I am driving. That is about as close as I get.


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

is that a winch?


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Who here has slept INSIDE their Touaregs for the night?







That is real dedication

With the inexpensive tent that attaches to the Treg, we sleep in the vehicle with our feet out the open gate. The tent is big enough to stand in, and is very roomy, giving the option of sleeping about three more if needed. We tend to keep our belongings in it and prefer sleeping in the vehicle.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW (mapman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Camping in a Touraeg? Check out the new tent from VW ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A picture may or may not help, but it will get me to the right area. Then, I can compare to something we have here on the lot to make sure we are talking about the same thing.

bud,
Here is a link to some photos of the hatch latch area for each side. The first photo is the driver side where the black plastic insert is installed. The second photo is the driver side where the insert is missing and there is just an oval hole there in the sheet metal. When you look through you can see the back side of the headliner. Just click on the picture to enlarge.
http://gallery.me.com/davidch#...sel=0 
thanks,
david



_Modified by davidch at 1:35 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

TigerinColorado said:


> Tents? Did someone say Touareg & Tent!


Where can you buy this tent?


----------

